# Locating the source of the cabin exhaust smell in the '10 xdrive35d - please help!



## dimbmw (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi

I have a noticeable exhaust (or diesel?) smell in the cabin of my '10 e70 xdrive35d in the morning when I first start the car. The mileage is about 65000.

I have lifted the plastic engine cover and did not find any noticeable cracks on the exhaust cooler (the one on top).

The only suspicious thing is a wet greasy area of the charge air line hose attachment (p/n 11618506079) to the throttle body (p/n 11717804384). The greasy substance is probably leaking out of there - another smaller hose right beneath the throttle body is wet, too).

Any ideas on what could this all be about please? 

I've seen a couple of posts where the cabin smell was related to the faulty EGR cooler, but not sure if this is my case, given the wet area around the throttle intake... 

I need to figure out whether this is an exhaust-related issue or not, as the exhaust related problems should be coveted by warranty until 7 years/ 70K miles.


Thanks!


PS and by the way, is there a way to turn the engine on with the main fan off ? it blows so hard that it prevents me from accurately locating the smell leak....


----------



## Methadras (Nov 7, 2014)

On occasion I'll get that in my 335D and there is no obvious sign of a leak or anything, but I'll take a second look at this area. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jruerph (Jan 24, 2014)

*535d*

I've just started noticing the same issue upon start-up in my 2015 535d with 10,000 miles on the odometer. I'll mention it at my next oil change and see what the SA has to say.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

If this just started in the colder weather, it may be the electric cabin heater. I've noticed ever since I got my car a faint smell that is very similar to diesel exhaust that seems to coincide with the electric cabin heater coming on, probably burning something off.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Check the hose for the DPF back-pressure sensor, back right side of engine. I've seen postings from a couple guys that have had this hose fail (due to heat).

Part #9 http://www.realoem.com/bmw/enUS/showparts?id=ZW03-USA-07-2010-E70N-BMW-X5_35dX&diagId=13_1287


----------



## rbhirsch1 (Sep 13, 2007)

I too have a 2105 535D with a ? diesel cabin smell. I particularly notice the smell when the sun screen and or sun roof is open. BMW uses a lubricating grease on both tracks that has an oily smell. I have tried to remove the BMW grease as much as possible. I have re greased the tracks with Gleitpaste, which is a product made by Mercedes. It is very expensive so ask your service advisor or shop foreman to buy a can of this for you to try.


----------



## torqueisking (Apr 11, 2014)

The fresh air filters/intake is at the back of the engine bay on the passenger side above the DDE.

If (when  ) the EGR cooler corrugated metal (see below, under bolt #6) begins to split, it releases exhaust gas which is pulled into the cabinet through the fresh air filters.

Depending on the size of the split, it may not initially be noticeable or cause a DTC. Eventually it will split further, cause a "low boost" DTC and go into limp mode. At that point, you can drive but windows all need to be down (MAJOR interior exhaust gas) and it will struggle to go over ~55MPH (no boost).

For a small split without codes, proper inspection requires removal of the EGR cooler as that part of the EGR cooler is very difficult to inspect when installed.

I eventually had a huge split in my EGR cooler (no boost, limp, cabinet full of exhaust) and I still couldn't see the problem until I started the engine and watched the exhaust blast out of the corrugated metal EGR area but the exact exit still couldn't be seen.


----------

